# Cat people question



## ihatework (26 February 2015)

I've got 2 older cats, Approx 15 & 17 (they were originally rescues so exact age/history not known).

I've had them years and they have never been a problem.

I've recently moved house twice in quick succession. And in current place I have builders/workmen coming and going.

So obviously a stressful situation for 2 old, hyperthyroid cats.

They have alway happily gone to the toilet outside, come rain or shine. They are currently happy to leave the house and wander around, but won't go to the toilet outside.

Instead they have chosen a corner of the living room as their preferred spot! Not pleasant!!

I've relented and have introduced a litter tray, gradually trying to move it towards the back door. 

One cat will use it the other still chooses the living room.

I know this is a stress reaction, but how do I go about stopping it? I don't want it to become a habit.

Google reveals a product called Feliway, so I have some of that on order.

Any other bright ideas are most welcome 

Thank you from a rather stinky IHW house!


----------



## JillA (26 February 2015)

Experiment with the litter you are using - some cats hate wood, some hate the mineral ones, and let them really establish using the trays before you move them. Animals regard a surface as a toilet and you need to reprogramme them to use whatever is in the tray, soil may help as presumably that was what they were used to in the garden before the move? 
Feliway might help as it sounds like a stress reaction, but also ensure you have removed all traces of smell from where they have soiled. Biological washing powder or proprietary biological preparations you can buy.


----------



## dorito (26 February 2015)

They may need a litter tray each - and/or you may need to remove each 'visit' asap so that the trays are always clean and inviting. Otherwise it's like an unflushed loo would be to us!

I would certainly put a tray in the spot in your sitting room where they're using the carpet - after cleaning as suggested above.

ETA I wouldn't be moving the location of the tray(s) for a while either, at least till things settle down.
Good luck!


----------



## Blackwijet (26 February 2015)

Wash the area with biological product - make sure you don't use anything that breaks down to amonia.  Now this is going to sound bonkers but it worked for me!  After a thorough cleaning put tin foil down where they have been going and spray the area it with surgical spirit......as I say it sounds bonkers but it worked for me when my old Siamese got a little confused a few months ago.  They don't like standing on the tin foil and surgical sprit helps mask other smells and deters them without harming them.   Move the litter tray near the area so they go there and as JillA said mix in some soil from outside.  If your cats are old then make sure you get a large litter tray and remove any lid - this had a big impact on my old girl.  Because of arthritis she can't crouch low enough in a small tray and the lid that was on it was deterring her too.  Regular cleaning of the tray prevents any unpleasant smells.  Also mine didn't like the wood pellet litter and my vet told me this was quite common in older cats as it's rather hard and uncomfortable on their feet, so I've gone back to the clay clumping stuff which is is easy to maintain.  I'd rather have a cleanable litter tray in the living room than a pee/poop soaked floor!  (Oh, also if you have two cats you should have two litter trays)


----------



## ihatework (26 February 2015)

Brilliant, thanks guys.

Sounds like I need to start pandering a little more to their old age needs!!


----------



## tiga71 (26 February 2015)

I agree with having a litter tray where the other one is going in the living room and just live with it until all the work has been done. I would have three litter trays in a few quiet places where they can go in peace and leave them all three until it has calmed down. Then gradually move trays and get them back to going outside if you don't want a tray in the house. But once you have found somewhere they are happy to use a tray, I would not move the tray until the workmen have gone and they are more settled and relaxed. I would also try the clumping fine litter and don't get a scented one. I had a real problem with my old girl when the litter she has always used suddenly had a scent added.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 February 2015)

ihatework said:



			I've got 2 older cats, Approx 15 & 17 (they were originally rescues so exact age/history not known).

I've had them years and they have never been a problem.

I've recently moved house twice in quick succession. And in current place I have builders/workmen coming and going.

So obviously a stressful situation for 2 old, hyperthyroid cats.

They have alway happily gone to the toilet outside, come rain or shine. They are currently happy to leave the house and wander around, but won't go to the toilet outside.

Instead they have chosen a corner of the living room as their preferred spot! Not pleasant!!

I've relented and have introduced a litter tray, gradually trying to move it towards the back door. 

One cat will use it the other still chooses the living room.

I know this is a stress reaction, but how do I go about stopping it? I don't want it to become a habit.

Google reveals a product called Feliway, so I have some of that on order.

Any other bright ideas are most welcome 

Thank you from a rather stinky IHW house!
		
Click to expand...

Check out Jackson Galaxy you tube.  He covers this problem with 100% success rate

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTx9K2fNjYs


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 February 2015)

duplicate post


----------



## hackneylass2 (27 February 2015)

Tinfoil is really good, crumple it a little...... also get some small strips of orange or lemon peel, twist them, a la cocktail, to let the oils out, and scatter them on the tinfoil.
Give them time, whilst the builders are still working they are unlikely to change their habit. Good luck.


----------



## hackneylass2 (27 February 2015)

Tinfoil is really good, crumple it a little...... also get some small strips of orange or lemon peel, twist them, a la cocktail, to let the oils out, and scatter them on the tinfoil.
Give them time, whilst the builders are still working they are unlikely to change their habit. Good luck.


----------



## ihatework (28 February 2015)

Progress already!
Washed the area with biological washing powder. Laid down tin foil.
Plugged in a Feliway 
Bought new big/covered (self cleaning) litter tray and a very fine clumping litter.
Voila! Both cats using an appropriate toilet &#128515;

I'll give them this for next month until the builders are finished and then try moving the tray outside by the back door.

Thanks all


----------

